# what is faulty ?



## dibya_kol (Aug 14, 2012)

hi guys,
            i have already lost lot's of hair during this issue so i gave up and now i need some help fron u ..
    8 days back in a evening i had played world of warcraft for 3-4 hrs then i shut doun my pc took rest for an hour and switched on my pc, since then the problem started. When i turn on my pc cpu and other fans spins for 3-4 seconds then the pc shutting down. That night i had tried several times but problem persist. Next morning when i switched on the pc booted smoothly and went to desktop but after 30-40 mins it shut down automaticly.(nt like power failure, it's like, when u press power botton in a running pc it shut down so quickly, pc shut down like that). I took everything off now only mobo, cpu, ran and psu is connected, switched on but same problem. Cpu fan spins for 3-4sec then pc shut down automaticly. But after a long gap when i turn on my pc it is running smoothly for 30-40 min then it shut down automaticaly like i told before and same prob happening !! Pc is nt staring cpu fan spins for 3-4 sec then it is shutting down !! Cpu temp is arround 45-50 so i thing it's nt the heat issue ..
My config is in my sigg..
So what is the prob ? Any suggestion is welcome ..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

PSU Issue or low Voltage! not sure!!


----------



## bcdxer (Aug 14, 2012)

check temperatures................


----------



## dibya_kol (Aug 14, 2012)

bcdxer said:


> check temperatures................



Temp is arround 45-50, i think it is fine. Also i use ups so there is no chance of low voltage. Any other possiblity ?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 14, 2012)

Most probably looks like a faulty PSU. Check with another PSU. Even generic ones will do. Do remeber to take out your graphics cards. 
Also check with your PSU, removing the graphics cards.


----------



## dibya_kol (Aug 14, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Most probably looks like a faulty PSU. Check with another PSU. Even generic ones will do. Do remeber to take out your graphics cards.
> Also check with your PSU, removing the graphics cards.



Changed the psu but problem persist ..


----------



## Naxal (Aug 14, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> Changed the psu but problem persist ..



What is the condition of the heat sink over south bridge ?? That too needs monitoring..

After long gap start the PC and monitor South Bridge temhs also, it may refer as Motherboard temp in BIOS, see if that is rising or not


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 14, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> Changed the psu but problem persist ..



Ok. Now reset BIOS. If the problem continues, it is motherboard problem. Send it for RMA.


----------



## aloodum (Aug 14, 2012)

Check your motherboard mounting. See if its making any improper contact with some metail surface, causing it to short. Also check for rust build up.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 14, 2012)

Try changing RAM.


----------



## sunny4691 (Aug 14, 2012)

I am very sure that its your mobo's fault. I have troubleshooted this exact same problem for a friend by RMAing the mobo.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 14, 2012)

So Send it for RMA!


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2012)

I've faced similar issue due to loose fuse connection of the spike gurad - so check the fuse of spike gurad/wall power socket/UPS.


----------



## root.king (Aug 16, 2012)

1st only mobo+cpu
2nd mobo+cpu+ram
3rd mobo+cpu+ram+gpu
check like this it'll cought the problem very quickly.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2012)

Any update? @ dibya_kol?


----------



## dibya_kol (Aug 25, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Any update? @ dibya_kol?



I had sent my mobo to abacas, they checked and returned it to me and told me my mobo's problem has solved. I was very happy. I reinstalled os. No problem.
But Next morning the problem occured again. Since then the problem persist. 
I don't know what to do. I am totaly lost !! And i am nt sure they(abacus) checked my mobo properly !! Or my cpu is causing prob ? It's temp is arround 45-50. I have checked psu,smps,gpu in my bro's pc. Those r working fine there.

can some one plz give/link me older vr of bios ? Something from 2011's.


----------



## root.king (Aug 25, 2012)

^^ Check manufacturer website


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 26, 2012)

just a guess but take out mobo with cpu & ram installed out of cabinet & place it on some non-conducting surface like newspaper.connect power button wire & press it to see if this issue can be reproduced.if it starts normally then leave it running for a few hours & if still no issue then post here.


----------



## funskar (Aug 26, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> I had sent my mobo to abacas, they checked and returned it to me and told me my mobo's problem has solved. I was very happy. I reinstalled os. No problem.
> But Next morning the problem occured again. Since then the problem persist.
> I don't know what to do. I am totaly lost !! And i am nt sure they(abacus) checked my mobo properly !! Or my cpu is causing prob ? It's temp is arround 45-50. I have checked psu,smps,gpu in my bro's pc. Those r working fine there.
> 
> can some one plz give/link me older vr of bios ? Something from 2011's.



Bios  15-12-2011 - Biostar TZ68K+


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 26, 2012)

Again, motherboard problem for sustained period of time.


----------



## dibya_kol (Aug 27, 2012)

funskar said:


> Bios  15-12-2011 - Biostar TZ68K+



Well that bios is for 22nm cpu support. Now if u use that bios will that effect or damage my 2500k cpu ? 
If possible can u or someone plz link me a older vr of bios ? Or if someone using this same mobo plz send me his/her bios ..
@top, i checked everything related power, all r fine.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 27, 2012)

did you try my suggestion?


----------



## dibya_kol (Aug 27, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> did you try my suggestion?



Yes i did as u told but problem remains ..


----------



## funskar (Aug 28, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> .


chk this Biostar TZ68K+ Ver. 6.x Bios 726


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2012)

using a 22nm cpu supported bios won't damage the 2500K ( or any ) - it will just install the support for 22nm cpus ie once you install 22nm the bios will automatically recognize and configure a 22nm IB cpu properly.

and the issue is definitely related with the mobo - send the mobo to the service center, tell them the issue re-occurred again and if possible tell them to test it in front of you.


----------



## dibya_kol (Aug 28, 2012)

funskar said:


> chk this Biostar TZ68K+ Ver. 6.x Bios 726



Already checked, there is nothing in there ..


----------



## kranti (Aug 28, 2012)

I was also facing the same problem. It was due to faulty graphics card. CPU and PS fans used to spin for some time and PC used to shutdown. When I removed the Graphic card it started properly with embeded graphic on MOBO. I replaced my Xforce graphics card with new. Now PC is OK.


----------



## dibya_kol (Aug 30, 2012)

kranti said:


> I was also facing the same problem. It was due to faulty graphics card. CPU and PS fans used to spin for some time and PC used to shutdown. When I removed the Graphic card it started properly with embeded graphic on MOBO. I replaced my Xforce graphics card with new. Now PC is OK.



My gpu,psu,ups,rams all are running fin in my bro's pc.
BTW, i sent it again to abacas. Now it is 3 times !! WTF !! Abacas survice sucks !!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 30, 2012)

if possible go to service center & ask them to show your mobo running from power off state in front of you.if it works there but not at your home then there may be some sort of shorting in your system/power line.i am assuming that cpu used with mobo at service center is yours.


----------

